# Cyp. reginae



## Erythrone (Jun 25, 2014)

In the garden. Less impressive this year. Somewhat shorter stems. But still a lovely clump!


----------



## abax (Jun 25, 2014)

Your Cyps. are so lovely. How do you manage to keep snails and slugs
from destroying the foliage. All of the leaves look so healthy and unchewed.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 25, 2014)

I do nothing special... Our snails and slugs seem to prefer eating Iris cristata, Liliums, Ligularias...


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 26, 2014)

Wow -- gorgeous!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 26, 2014)

Very nice still.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 26, 2014)

Very nice; at least you don't have deer eating off the flowers/buds 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 26, 2014)

Nice color. Do you notice variation in purple pigment from year to year?


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 26, 2014)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Nice color. Do you notice variation in purple pigment from year to year?



Yes, it looks like if the color of the pouch is darker this year.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 28, 2014)

What a lovely display in the garden.


----------

